# Skipping school/classes...



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

How often do you skip your classes?
I'm a junior and I take independent study (great for SA).
I have to go to school tomorrow but I'm still so anxious... :afr
Why do I get like this?! :no I'm pretty smart, I guess; I have a 4.0 GPA. 
And I've procrastinated so much this week, there's no point in going because I basically have nothing to turn in... Oh well.. I'll get it done this week.. :|


----------



## george480 (Aug 5, 2010)

There were two classed I skipped the whole semester - I was afraid that we might be doing group work. Chances are we probably weren't going to do group work, but I still decided to skip just in case.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

When I was in high school I would skip all the time but only because I didn't want to do certain things that would make me have a panic attack like... Presentations, ect.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

I took 8 weeks off worth of school last year from just staying home because I couldn't get myself to go.. I'm lucky my parents worked earlier than I left for school and came back after it finished, but it did catch up to me and I pretty much can't take another day off for the rest of this year :/ I still have those days where I wish I could just be alone but I guess it's better just being there to help get over my SA a little bit I suppose


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

The only thing willing myself at times to go to class was the fact I paid for them.... even then I skipped my fair share because I didn't want to deal with people.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Lately I have skipped a lot of classes, it just feels so uncomfortable to be there when I know that the other kids dislike me and so on. I have to deal with them every day and I can't stand it, they treat me like I was just a piece of shıt.


----------



## Janine25 (Feb 11, 2012)

I think students should not be forced to do oral presentations if they really don't want to. Most people with sa will probably never be public speakers anyway. Wonder if you can get a doctor's note to get out of them because of sa?:hide


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

What is independent study?


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

TheQuietGirl20 said:


> What is independent study?


"
Independent study is a different way of learning. In independent study, a student is guided by a teacher but usually does not take classes with other students every day. The student works independently.
Independent study is available to children and adults. Many school districts offer this type of education, but some do not. Students who participate in independent study take the same courses as students in regular classes.
School districts cannot force students into independent study programs; students and parents choose this type of study on their own. Independent study programs are designed to help students who have health problems, are parents, are gifted, are working, or who find that regular classroom settings do not meet their needs."

Perfect for SA.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

In highschool I skipped most my senior year, no biggie.

In junior college skipping classed has considerable consequences. Not worth it, especially if one wants to have a high GPA.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds cool. Is it online?


----------

